
'OpenCore Computer' Launches Commercial Hackintosh - amatheus
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/13/opencore-hackintosh/
======
gowld
Article was updated. It's a scam.

~~~
sneak
Just because they're not the same group as the software developers that make
OpenCore doesn't mean that it's a scam in the hardware-for-sale sense. I mean,
based on their approach to copyright law, it makes sense that they would have
a similar reverence for trademarks.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
I assume the possible scam is paying an anonymous bunch of people in BTC in
the hopes that they ship you a working machine (also not sure how that works
for support...). It seems like the Hackintosh community has gone to great
lengths to test and recommend working hardware, so I am not sure why you'd
want to gamble on buying something pre-fab (when I know I'd want to carefully
double-check all their choices against those lists myself anyhow).

